

I want to be a Ruby Hacker... - laktek
http://www.web2media.net/laktek/2008/11/21/i-want-to-be-a-ruby-hacker/

======
John_Idol
using an IDE doesn't mean "dumping auto-generated piles of shit"

------
truebosko
These tips can pretty much be applied to any language.

